# Guardian columnist thinks IUI aged 48 = 'chance of a child'... Hmm...



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/nov/21/my-frozen-sperm-donation-my-choice

Sorry this is such a hard decision for this lady but what are her chances at her age anyway...?

This is a heartbreaking article especially as the author seems to have spent no time at all researching her realistic chances.
It would be unethical for the clinic to take her money but so much info is available online this woman should have realised her 'chance of a baby' are slim to say the least. I'd be happy to eat my words for her sake but she doesn't need a one night stand or a single vial of frozen sperm - a twelve month stand may not even give her a baby, sadly...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AliCat768 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi BroodyChick,

You're right this is heartbreaking and also worrying that the (presumably intelligent) author didn't think to research or include a comment on the realistic chance of a pregnancy with IUI aged 48.  I have just been on the **** website in response to reading this article and the national pregnancy rate with IUI over 44 is 0%. 

I am becoming increasingly incredulous at women writing articles about their plans for biological parenthood in their mid- late forties, with no qualification added about the likely success (or more likely not) of their intended procedures. I think it gives false hope and reassurance to others in a 'well if they can do it...' sort of way.  Fertility treatments should stop being viewed as a way to stop the clock because they aren't, and there needs to be more in the media about this so that people can make informed choices, not live in a fantasy land of false hope.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Absolutely. Sad as this is, that lady is living in cloud cuckoo land. I saw some intelligent comments on the article online, but most people discussed having a child vs not having one, with no concern for basic biology. Of course you also had the token woman on there who'd just discovered herself pregnant at 49, but she has a very slight advantage over the IUI lady: a husband...


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmm.... Strange and a little worrying that there's no mention of the clinics advice / recommendations at this age. I.e. Making and Freezing embryos a few years ago when she first bought the sperm,  to use the embryos at a later date would surely give a much greater chance of a child.  Could she really send the sperm back?  That sounds weird.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think she could send the sperm back and lots of other things in the article are odd, I don't think The Guardian has done their research on this one and I wonder at its authenticity. If she is real then she is indeed in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

lol Mel!
Well it's in the 'Family' weekend section, so not a scientific article but an emotional one... Still, what a waste of column inches. 
It's like 'I have a kite in my cupboard, one day I might use it to fly across the channel'!


----------

